# συνεπαίρνω



## Lexoplast (Aug 26, 2008)

Παρακαλώ ακούστε το συλλογισμό μου και stop me if I'm wrong.

Το ρήμα "συνεπαίρνω" έχει μεν καθιερωθεί στη δημοτική, είναι δε λάθος εννοιολογικά, αφού το ρήμα είναι επαίρω και όχι επαίρνω ή παίρνω. Δηλαδή, αν ερμηνεύσουμε κυριολεκτικά το "συνεπαίρνω", στην καλύτερη περίπτωση σημαίνει συμπαρασύρω και στη χειρότερη δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. 

Αν τα λέω καλά μέχρι εδώ, θα μπορούσαμε στη δημοτική να πούμε "συνεπαίρει";


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2008)

Το ρήμα ήταν, όπως λες, *συνεπαίρω* και σήμαινε «σηκώνω (επαίρω > έπαρση σημαίας) μαζί με κάποιον ή κάτι άλλο». Υπήρχε και η μεταφορική σημασία του «διεγείρω», π.χ. στον Ξενοφώντα το ωραιότατο: ὅ τε γὰρ οἶνος συνεπαίρει καὶ ο ἀεὶ σύνοικος ἐμοὶ ἔρως κεντρίζει.

Αργότερα ο αόριστος _συνεπήρε_ έκανε τον κόσμο να ξεχάσει το _επαίρω_ και φτιάχτηκε ενεστώτας σαν να ήταν του _παίρνω_, _συνεπαίρνω_. Κοντά του, νοηματικά, έχει και το _συναρπάζω_, άλλωστε. Το να φτιάξεις στη δημοτική τύπους όπως «συνεπαίρει» ή «συνεπηρμένος» σημαίνει ότι πας γυρεύοντας να μπεις στη στήλη της Καλλίστης.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 26, 2008)

Αφού ανέφερες και το _συναρπάζω_, ας θέσω κι άλλη μία από τις ατελείωτες και άσκοπες απορίες μου. Γιατί στη δημοτική το _άρπασα _και το _(να) αρπάσω_ έγιναν _άρπαξα_ και _(να) αρπάξω_, αλλά δεν έγινε το αντίστοιχο με το _συνάρπασα_ και _(να) συναρπάσω_;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 17, 2016)

Με την ίδια λογική, γιατί έχουμε _πλήττω_ αλλά _εκπλήσσω_ και _καταπλήσσω_; Είναι καθαρά θέμα αυξημένης συντηρητικότητας στα σύνθετα* ή κάτι άλλο; Οπωσδήποτε πάντως βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα την εναλλαγή _ττ_ και _σσ_ σε πολλές λέξεις.

* Το αγαπημένο μου παράδειγμα είναι ο υαλοβάμβακας: διατηρεί τις παλαιότερες μορφές τόσο του γυαλιού όσο και του βαμβακιού.

Δεν γνωρίζω την πολιτική περί νεκραναστάσεων, πόσο μάλλον μετά από σχεδόν οκτώ χρόνια, αλλά μου φάνηκε σχετικό το θέμα και δεν βρήκα κάτι παρόμοιο αλλού.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Με την ίδια λογική, γιατί έχουμε _πλήττω_ αλλά _εκπλήσσω_ και _καταπλήσσω_; ...



_Πλήττω _είναι ο τύπος της αττικής διαλέκτου, όπου το _πλήσσω_ είχε χρήση μόνο σε σύνθετα:

*πλήσσω*: present used by Hom. and Att. writers only in compd. ἐκπλ- (cf. πλήγνυμι); Att. *πλήττω.

*[*ΕΤΥΜΟΛ.*Το ρ. _πλήσσω_ / _πλήττω _ανάγεται στην απαθή βαθμίδα τής ΙΕ ρίζας _pl__ā_-_k_-/_pl__ā_-_g_- (< *_ple__ә_[SUB]2[/SUB]-) «χτυπώ», η οποία απαντά και με άηχη ουρανική παρέκταση -_κ_- και με ηχηρή -_γ_- (για την εναλλαγή αυτή πρβλ._πήγνυμι_). Ο ενεστ. _πλήσσω_ (< *_pl__ā_-_k_-_jo_) έχει σχηματιστεί από θ. με παρέκταση -_κ_- και μπορεί να συνδεθεί με αντίστοιχο σλαβ. ρ. με σημ. «μεμψιμοιρώ, γογγύζω», δηλ. «χτυπώ το στήθος μου από λύπη» (πρβλ. αρχ. σλαβ. _plačo se_) καθώς και με λιθουαν. _plokis_ «χτύπημα». Στην απαθή βαθμίδα τής ρίζας με ηχηρό ουρανικό –_γ_- ανάγονται οι τ.:_πληγή_ / _πλᾱγᾱ_, μέλλ. _πληγ_-_ήσομαι_, παρακμ. _πέ_-_πληγ_-_μαι_, ενώ τη συνεσταλμένη βαθμίδα _plă_- / _ple_[SUB]2[/SUB]-_g _εμφανίζουν ο παθ. μέλλ. και ο αόρ. β' _πλᾰγ_-_ήσομαι_, _ἐ_-_πλᾰγ_-_ην _και το ρήμα _πλάζω_* (< *_πλᾰ_-_γ_-_γ_-_jο_). Η ρίζα τού ρ. _πλήσσω_ (_ple__ә_[SUB]2[/SUB]-) θα μπορούσε πιθ. να συνδεθεί με τη ρίζα _pel__ā_ / _pe__ә_[SUB]2[/SUB]- / _pl__ā_- «ευρύς, απλώνω» (πρβλ. _πλάξ_, _πλάγιος _κ.λπ.), αν θεωρηθεί ότι η σημ. «απλώνω» μπορεί να έχει προέλθει από μια αρχική σημ. «χτυπώ κάτι ώστε να απλωθεί, να γίνει πλατύ». Στην ίδια οικογένεια με το _πλήσσω_ / _πλήττω _ανήκουν και τα νεώτερα: γερμ. _plagen_ «βασανίζω», _fluchen_ «καταριέμαι», γαλλ. _se plaindre_ «οικτίρω, θρηνώ», αγγλ. _plague_ «βασανίζω» (βλ. και λ. _πλάζω_). Στη Νέα Ελληνική το ρ. _πλήττω _χρησιμοποιήθηκε, επίσης, με σημ. «αισθάνομαι ανία, βαριέμαι» (πρβλ. _πληκτικός_, _πλήξη_) ακολουθώντας ανάλογη σημασιολογική εξέλιξη με αυτήν τού συνώνυμου ρ. _βαρώ_ (πρβλ. _βαριέμαι_, _βαρετός_).

*ΠΑΡ.* _πληγή_, _πλήγμα_, _πληκτικός_, _πλήκτρο_(_ν_), _πλήξη_(-_ις_)
αρχ.
_πληγμός_, _πληκτήρ_, _πλήκτωρ_.

*ΣΥΝΘ.* (Β' συνθετικό) _εκπλήσσω_(-_ττω_), _επιπλήττω_, _καταπλήσσω_(-_ττω_)
αρχ.
_αντεκπλήσσω_, _αντικαταπλήσσω_, _αντιπλήσσω_, _αποπλήττω_, _διαπλήσσω_, _εμπλήττω_, _παραπλήττω_, _προεκπλήσσω_, _προεπιπλήσσω_, _προκαταπλήσσω_, _προπλήσσω_, _προσεπιπλήττω_, _προσκαταπλήσσω_, _προσπλήττω_, _συνεκπλήττω_, _υπερεκπλήσσω_, _υποπλήττω_
νεοελλ.
_αντεπιπλήττω_].

http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/133396/πλήττω

Και μην ανησυχείς καθόλου για τη νεκρανάσταση. Μας αρέσει να ξαραχνιάζουμε τα νήματα όποτε βρεθεί ευκαιρία, για να μην τα τρώει η πλήξη (κι εμάς μαζί).


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 22, 2019)

nickel said:


> Αργότερα ο αόριστος _συνεπήρε_ έκανε τον κόσμο να ξεχάσει το _επαίρω_ και φτιάχτηκε ενεστώτας σαν να ήταν του _παίρνω_, _συνεπαίρνω_.



11 χρόνια με τις ίδιες απορίες είμαι. Αν φτιάχτηκε ενεστώτας σαν να ήταν του παίρνω, θα λέγαμε συμπαίρνω. Σινεπαίρνω είναι όταν παίρνω κάποιον/κάτι μαζί μου [ή μέσα] στον κινηματογράφο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2019)

Να, με την ευκαιρία, το λήμμα από το _Ετυμολογικό Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_:

*συνεπαίρνω *«συναρπάζω. γοητεύω»
μεταπλ. τύπος τού αρχ. _συνεπαίρω_ «υψώνω συγχρόνως - παρακινώ, παρορμώ, ξεσηκώνω» < _συν- + επαίρω_ «υψώνω, εγείρω» < επ(ι)- αίρω (βλ.λ.). Ο ν.ελλ. τύπος _συνεπαίρνω_ ακολουθεί τον σχηματισμό τού απλού _επαίρω_ > _(ε)παίρνω_ (βλ.λ.) με βάση τον αόρ. _(ε)πήρα - συν-επήρα_.


----------

